# a how to question



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm setting up a website and in one aspect of it I want to promote different files I've found inspiring. The ones I'm thinking of at this time are both youtube musical videos.

Is there a way of getting those youtube videos without having to continuously depend on where they came from for them to run? (I'm not completely unknowledgeable about computers; but I've never taken a video off youtube before and don't know how.) I don't believe that would be infringing upon copywrite or illegal in anyway. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> I'm setting up a website and in one aspect of it I want to promote different files I've found inspiring. The ones I'm thinking of at this time are both youtube musical videos.
> 
> Is there a way of getting those youtube videos without having to continuously depend on where they came from for them to run? (I'm not completely unknowledgeable about computers; but I've never taken a video off youtube before and don't know how.) I don't believe that would be infringing upon copywrite or illegal in anyway. Can anyone help me?


There are a number of free utilities that can help you do that. I happen to use the Firefox addon called Video DownloadHelper.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/

That should work fine for you if you use Firefox.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

http://www.music-clips.net/en/

best tool i've found for downloading youtube videos. very easy to use.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

It would infringe on copyright. Be careful.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Youtube Removes videos that have violated the Copyright. Many songs etc. get removed BY Youtube.
In some cases you can get around the copyright by Giving Credit to the author of the piece.


> Copyright ownership gives the owner the exclusive right to use the work in certain, specific ways. Many types of works are eligible for copyright protection, including:
> Audiovisual works, such as TV shows, movies, and online videos
> Sound recordings and musical compositions
> Written works, such as lectures, articles, books, and musical compositions
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/yt/copyright/what-is-copyright.html


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Goodatit, I went to that url, found that "Music Clips" and put the video URL I wanted converted into it. Then chose MP3 and clicked convert. It apparently did and a "download" button showed up. I clicked that "download" button and that is when everythng went south....no video showed up as downloading. Instead, another page showed up expecting me to download an "ilivid" (or something like that) program. I closed the windows.

Nevada, I'm going to pull up my Firefox Mozilla browser and see place your url in it to see if I can get that to help.

Arabian, the two videos are not private but are all over the place. I doubt there is any infringement for getting those.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Nevada, my attempts to get that "Video Download Helper" did not work. I got the helper, then went to the YouTube video I wanted and attempted to get it. I was told I needed to install an additional program called "...converter..." and I did that. I found the exe to that converter and installed it on my computer.

Then I was told I needed to "open Video Download Helper Firefox extension preferences, choose the "conversion" tab and click on the "enabled" box to start converting videos. I cannot find the Video Download Helper on my computer. The only one I found is a little icon on Firefox; and when I click that, there is no tab called "conversion" and thus no way to "enable" anything. Can you give me some guidance here? (The file I'm wanting is where Jamie Pugh did his initial audition on Great Britain's Got Talent.)


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> I cannot find the Video Download Helper on my computer.


With Firefox open, click the Tools drop-down menu and select Add-ons. You'll see it in there.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL I made this so hard when, in fact, it was extemely easy. However, though it downloads the videos, some show up with "VLC media file (.flv)" and some show up with "VLC media file (.mp4)" . The .flv files work; but the mp4 do not. (They don't work with any other vedeo player I have either (quick time, DivX plus player, windows media player). Now What?  When the VLC was downloading the videos, I didn't get the option of choosing what extension to place on the file.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> ROFL I made this so hard when, in fact, it was extemely easy. However, though it downloads the videos, some show up with "VLC media file (.flv)" and some show up with "VLC media file (.mp4)" . The .flv files work; but the mp4 do not. (They don't work with any other vedeo player I have either (quick time, DivX plus player, windows media player). Now What?  When the VLC was downloading the videos, I didn't get the option of choosing what extension to place on the file.


The problem with the MP4s is most likely with the player. Change the application associated with MP4 files to Windows Media Player and it should work fine.

To do that, right-click on any MP4 file and select Properties. On the General tab click the Change button next to "Opens with." You'll probably find Windows Media Player in the recommended applications.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Nevada, thanks for helping me.

I did right-click the MP4 file and select properties. Then on the general tab i clicked the change button and chose Windows Media Player. Then I went back to that video and clicked to get it to play. The Windows Media Player did come up; however, it gave me the message it could not play this file. 

I also tried to open the MP4 video file with every player I have on my computer and none would open it. The only option that did not show up was an Adobe Flash Player. In doing a search for where this player might be on my computer I discovered nothing, i.e. apparently I did not have it. So Iwent to my computer's control panel and there it was the latest version. (I don't understand why it is in my control panel and not showing up on my "start" > "programs" list; nor do I understand why it did not show up in the computer search I did for it.) I deleted this program from inside my control panel and went to Adobe to re-download it, which downloaded fine and, again, showed up in my control panel. Yet again it does not show up as an option to use with my files nor can I find it in my start > programs menue nor can I find it doing a search for it. Yet ... and I forget where I read this (somewhere on the adobe site) ... I got the message it was currently installed on my computer. 

I am so confused!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Sounds like the MP4 file is either damaged or incomplete.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, the FoxFire tool downloaded it and installed it.


----------

